# Outback 21rs Vs Zeppelin Z242



## tyson18 (Nov 24, 2005)

Does anyone have the Zeppelin Z242? How do/did you like it? Has anyone had both the Zeppelin and the Outback? I don't see a whole lot of difference between the two except for the floor plan (and the zeppelin doesn't have a pull-out and it's slightly longer). Other than that, they both seem to have basically the same features (I'm an RV newbie though).

Has anyone compared the two while they were looking at RV's. If so, why did you pick one over the other?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't know much about the Zeppelin, but here is a thread you might like to read.

Outback verse Zeppelin

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## tyson18 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks! That had a lot of info.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We camped next to a family with a Zep earlier this summer, our maiden voyage I think. We both did the grand tour of each others' TT and they said that they wished they knew about Outback before they bought theirs....


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

The dealership where we bought our Outback 21RS is about 1/4 mile from a dealership that was selling the Zeppelin, and we did look at both. The Zeppelin was nice, but we found there was very little storage space, especially in the bathroom. Under the sink was all drain hoses and no room for TP, soap or a toothbrush. I cannot recall the model of Zeppelin we were looking at, but it was comparable to the 21RS ( think it was a 24 foot model). I seem to recall that the construction and interior appearance was not as nice as the Outback, and we went from one dealership to the other and back again comparing (no, the dealership did not appreciate that at all







, but it was my $$$ I was spending and I felt I was entitled to shop around). Overall, we liked the Outback for room, interior decor, options (that the Zeppelin did not offer), and storage room. Hope this helps. Plus part of our decision which does not help you was the dealership and how we felt we were treated and the time we were given to look at the TT, and the amount of pressure we were exposed to.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We "glanced" at the Zeppelins before we bought our Outback. In my humble opinion, I thought the Zeppelins (at least the ones we looked at) looked "cheap" and didn't have nearly the aesthetics of the Outback.

But, that's just my opinion, mind you. You do what you think is best for you and yours.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

The salesman steered us towards the Zep when we started looking, and we quickly decided against it. It felt much smaller than the Outback, which we saw a couple of minutes later. The Zep interior was more "European" as the salesman said. We also wanted a slide out, and the Zep didn't have one. The Outback met our needs and we went that way. The bottom line it to pick the one that feels right for you!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We looked at the Zep when we were shopping. I was intriqued by the fresh styling, but they did not have a layout that would work for us.

Just as well, really. Our overall impression was that the quality of the Zeppelin was.... um, how do I put this.... Awful!







It's amazing that they come from the same company. You might check with lizardog, I believe they just traded their Zep for an Outback.

Good luck with your shopping, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We looked at the Zeppelin before we looked at Outback...
It does not compare...
The QUALITY, storage and weight of an Outback is unbeatable for the price ...IMHO









MaeJae


----------

